# Mikey's Smoked Chicken Noodle Soup



## wntrlnd (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark Twain never said, "The coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco"  But it DOES get cold out here in Cali, even down here in the southern part of the state.  And when the June Gloom hits town, I make soup. This is my smoked chicken noodle soup.








I started with some homemade chicken stock I made on Sunday after I finished smoking.  I spatchcocked a chicken and smoked the backbone to use in the stock.  I also used the bones from the chicken wings I smoked Sunday, as well as a big ol' smoked turkey backbone and neck that I had on hand in the freezer.

Wings with smoked backbone:







Added celery, onions, carrots, bay leaves, italian seasoning, extra chicken fat from the bird I smoked, plus a smoked turkey neck







Cooked. covered, for about 6 hrs.  Here it is uncovered, at the outset.







Here's the stock at the end.  I've already ladled off most of the liquid.  You can see all the connective tissue has pretty much melted into the stock.







I poured the finished stock through a strainer and refrigerated it 'til today... 







Refrigerating it maked it easy to skim off the layer of top fat. 







After a quick skim, it's time to start filling the pot. 







You can see how rich, thick, and gelatinous the stock is













Now that we've got the stock squared away, let's see what else is going in today:













Clockwise from lower left: tablespoon of Italian seasoning, a third cup of Italian parsley, 1/2 cup smoked onions, 1/2 cup sweet maui onions. 1/2 cup chopped red bell pepper, 1 finely diced jalapeno, 2 cups slaced carrots, 1 cup chopped celery, i cup chopped celery hearts, 1 chopped yellow squash.







All that goes in the pot, and starts simmering while I get the meat ready













Be sure to save all the extra skin and bones from whatever you smoke!  It makes the best stock imaginable! This here is going right in the freezer!







When the vegetables are about half way done I add the noodles.  I used half a box of rotini today.  When the pasta is done, I add the chicken. 







Next thing you know, ol' Jed's a millionaire!







Well, that's my smoked chicken soup!  Thanks for looking in!  Hope you enjoyed the view!


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't get any better than that.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW............I can almost smell it from here! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Qview my friend


----------



## desertlites (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW that's some dynamite looking soup.and your way of making is so good for the body.


----------



## wntrlnd (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks,* meateater! *  That soup is like liquid BBQ chicken!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


meateater said:


> Don't get any better than that.


Thanks much, *raptor700! *  It*  *was a fun Q view to do, too!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


raptor700 said:


> WOW............I can almost smell it from here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you, *desertlites! *  I appreciate the comment!  I love getting the bright colored veggies in there.  Looks good, and packs in the vitamins and minerals.  And the smoke!  It's all about the smoke!  LOL!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








desertlites said:


> WOW that's some dynamite looking soup.and your way of making is so good for the body.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 1, 2011)

I am a  big lover of soup  and this one got my attention it looks yummy and warms the hart and the body  in these  winter days . i will bookmark this post for a rainy day.

Thanks for this post


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks Delicious...


----------



## wntrlnd (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks, *SmokinAl! *  Believe me, it was as delicious as it looked!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!


Thank you, africanmeat!   You're most welcome!  Cheers!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






africanmeat said:


> I am a  big lover of soup  and this one got my attention it looks yummy and warms the hart and the body  in these  winter days . i will bookmark this post for a rainy day.
> 
> Thanks for this post




Thanks, Beer-B-Q!   I'll drink to that!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Beer-B-Q said:


> Looks Delicious...


----------

